# this makes me so sad



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

and just sick.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Very Sad. I am hoping that they posted on youtoub to educate us and not to make us sick.


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

oh dear. :Cry:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Very Sad. I am hoping that they posted on youtoub to educate us and not to make us sick.


I honestly don't think that dad had a clue  But, whoever gave/sold that pup to him sucks.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, my heart is in my toes!! Was the dog even alive?? It wasnt moving. And did I hear him say he wrapped it 2 days ago?????? I hope I misunderstood that. And they all stand around laughing and arguing - yikes!!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

OMG!!!
Someone at least pick up the puppy!!!
That was such a disturbing video.
I thought I heard that it was wrapped an hour ago -- might have4 misunderstood???


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing - why were they not picking it up, didnt one of them say that the pup was cold. It was not even moving! Horrid!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh that is SOO frightening. The WORST thing is, that none of it seemed intentional abuse, just stupidity and lack of knowledge. I mean..who would WRAP A LIVE ANIMAL IN A BOX??? **shudder***, as far as purchasing a too young puppy? That is probably just lack of knowledge, research. I see that is the only video they have on there and I'm really surprised nobody has commented. That is disturbing. I wonder if the puppy is alive? 

Kara


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I noticed too, that there were no responses.....
I just DID respond....I wrote the text below:

This sooo bad....soooo sad.....
a: this pup is toooo young to be taken away from it's mother, 
b: you do not put a pup/dog/animal in a box and wrap it up...for so many reasons! so stressful, I mean how **** can one be?!
I hope the pup survived....
Hopefully the lady noticing how cold the pup was, has educated the father properly....He can not have gotten this pup from a responsible breeder.....


I am curious if the ppl will respond, as they should get an e-mail now that someone has responded, so they should read it.... if they respond to it, I should be notified too..I'll keep you posted...
I could have written many things...this was the first thing that came up..maybe other should respond too?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

speechless. :frusty:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> I noticed too, that there were no responses.....
> I just DID respond....I wrote the text below:
> 
> This sooo bad....soooo sad.....
> ...


I'm glad you responded. It's only been posted for about 5 days, so if this all JUST happened, that pup is still WAY too young to be away from mom. Dh said he's sure they're trying to force feed it kibble or something. I know pups this young can surprise with a LOT of care. Being bottle fed, etc. But, would they do this??? Sure, the one daughter seems to know more about this. Even though she said "they just changed it to 5 wks". Meaning the age to take a pup away. Who is "they"???

And if you're going to wrap a live animal, have the person sit down while they open it!!! I could just see her dropping it, or opening it upside and it falling out. UGH!
We gave our son a guinea pig last yr for Christmas. I walked into my room, got it out of the cage. Put it in a pre wrapped box with a removable lid, so he just had to lift it. Not unwrap. It was in there for not even a min, and I poked holes in the lid. Brought it to him as he was sitting down.

I couldn't stop thinking about this all night. Hope I didn't disturb anyone too much by posting it. Guess misery loves company


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Oh my goodness, my heart is in my toes!! Was the dog even alive?? It wasnt moving. And did I hear him say he wrapped it 2 days ago?????? I hope I misunderstood that. And they all stand around laughing and arguing - yikes!!


He said it's eyes just opened two days ago


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I've just added on top of my first comment :

I can't hear how old the pup is...but the lady mentioning that 5 weeks is the earliest you could take away a pup from it's mum, makes me think it's even younger than 5 weeks...
btw: 5 weeks, is still too young....8 weeks is the absolute youngest age responsible breeders would give their pups a new home....


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> I've just added on top of my first comment :
> 
> I can't hear how old the pup is...but the lady mentioning that 5 weeks is the earliest you could take away a pup from it's mum, makes me think it's even younger than 5 weeks...
> btw: 5 weeks, is still too young....8 weeks is the absolute youngest age responsible breeders would give their pups a new home....


he said it was 2 wks old, but that it's eyes just opened 2 days ago.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ugh... idiots


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

oh this makes me sick............


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

ok I couldn't help but post another message....
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This all happened a few days ago I guess according to posting date....did you guys go see a vet for help and counseling?! 
The person who sold the pup should be sued for animal cruelty!!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

:Cry:I'm still not convinced the pup is alive in the video.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sickening. I doubt it was even alive, or barely. Morons! Hopefully the one daughter w/half a brain took it to a vet or something. And to think the mom was mad that it was in her SHOEbox!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

WHAT?! THAT was the reason she freaked?!
Oh my god...ppl can have problems 'ey....

See, I really had a hard time understanding anything that was said except for the daughter with half a brain, she was the only one with proper pronunciation!!
I am really curious if the person who posted the video will respond to my comments posted....can whoever is on YT too, please post responses too? The more they get the more we might get through to them.....and hopefully find out how the pup is doing....and hopefully find out they took it to the vet...and hopefully alert the local humane society to the ******* person who sold that father the pup....so the person can be charged for animal cruelty....


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Obviously these morons are just uneducated about animals as they (the father anyways) seems to be doing pretty good for himself.. that house looks quite $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.... I posted the comment about making me sick.. lol


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

This video makes me feel so sad, no breeder in their right mind would ever take a two week puppy from it's mother. The last words of the dad, happy birthday Jenny make me feel he's so clueless he thought he was doing something nice, why didn't he just buy her jewelry? I don't get it, why are people so ignorant. Then to post it on Youtube, like it's something to be proud of. How sick, really disgustingly sick.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

He got it from the 'Mexicans'.. lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think in most states it is illegal to sell dogs under 6 weeks- I heard the comment about buying it from mexicans. There are always going to be people trying to sell something so you are responsible to educate yourself and he has kids, did he think they could live in a box as soon as they opened their eyes!

But seriously, who thinks any animal can live in a wrapped box for 2 days with no water or food. I might have a box big enough for the dad so he can understand what it is like.

Hopefully they took the puppy to the vet and the vet thumped them all on the head.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

There are alot of stupid people in the world----this just proves it---and like Ryan says--from the look of the house,they have money--too bad money can't buy you common sense!:brick:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh man, I want to smack the wife upside the head:fish:.. Didn't she used to be on Mad TV?? lol... The father is just clueless...
The 2 daughters seem normal though, I'm sure they took it to the vet, the birthday girl seems to concerned to of not..


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very disturbing. Some people has no sense at all. I agree, that puppy didn't move. I hope it is alive.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Frome reading the responses, I can tell that I don't even want to watch the video.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I saw the puppy move so it's alive for sure. How long it stays alive after that I dunno. Thank goodness the daughter seems to have some basic understanding of the situation, so I sure hope she got to the vet and got that pup warmed up and fed immediately. Taking it back to the breeder would make no sense at all since she obviously couldn't care less for it's well being! No way is that a chi-wa-wa! Poor dad, he just wanted to get his daughter something nice and doesn't have a clue what he did wrong. :brick: Jeez, it's so sad to see how undereducated about animals this poor dad is. The really awful part is that this kind of stupidity is rampamt! We had life science when I went to school and at least learned some basics, but he must have missed those days.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

In addition to all that has been said about animal cruelty and abuse towards the puppy and the ingorance of people involved,I didn't like the prejudicial comment made about Mexicans.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

On the positve side, the daughter seemed to know that the puppy should be with it's mother. So hopefully she will take care of the puppy and teach her family how to buy a puppy next time. You can't change the past only the future.

I have to say the comment about mexicans, also made me feel sad. Just as sad as the puppy did.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> In addition to all that has been said about animal cruelty and abuse towards the puppy and the ingorance of people involved,I didn't like the prejudicial comment made about Mexicans.


ITA. It made me wince to hear that too. Gosh, there was sooooo much wrong with that video, it's hard to know where to start....
Upon watching again, I also saw the poor puppy move a little. What was the mother going to get?? Did she say "a bag"? :suspicious:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Although the daughter seemed to have the only few brain cells in the family, she still didnt pick up the pup, try to warm it, see if it was ok --- she spent The whole time trying to prove her point instead of seeing if he/she was ok.
That really really bothered me - along with the Mexican comment!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Honestly, I was watching for the 'punch line' I was so sure this had to be some kind of sick, disgusting joke. There's a part of me that still can't quite believe this is for real.

If it is, these people, along with the breeder, should be charged with cruelty to animals and put in jail.

The 5 weeks old comment I found interesting because my hairdresser just this week told me they brought home a Yorkie-poo that was 5 weeks old on Christmas.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well,

Maybe they will see the comments and the link to the forum and come tell us what is going on! I really hope there is some 'misunderstanding' and that pup is not 2 weeks old  I have watched it 3-4 times and I still cannot hear where he says how long its been in the box? Where does he say that?

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I bet the father bought it on the street. Or someone had a box of free or ten buck puppies outside a supermarket or something. I bet he didn't get it from ANY breeder, even a puppy mill wouldn't do that. I watched it again, and , yep, this time I did see it move. I think these people are so ignorant that they put this video on you-tube to memorialize what they considered a wonderful/amusing/surprising family moment. What kind of idiot would wrap a tiny puppy up in an AIRLESS box?? A five year old knows better. I am steaming over this.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

VERY disturbing, I got goose bumps from this sad video. Any halfway normal person would *at least* take the COLD puppy out of the darn box and try to cuddle with it to warm it up. You'd think at least that basic behavior would be part of human instincts, but apparently not even that can be expected from some.


----------

